# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά >  πρόβλημα με "αρχαία" βιντεοκάμερα

## haris_216

καλησπέρα σε όλους
μου έχει παρουσιασθεί ένα πρόβλημα με μια παλιά βιντεοκάμερα για το οποίο θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας
έχω μια sony handycam tr708e hi8 camera. πρόκειται περί αρχαιολογίας αλλά έχει αποδειχθεί πάρα πολύ καλή με κρυστάλλινη εικόνα και ήχο. αν και δεν υπάρχουν πλέον ανταλλακτικά ή service τη μοναδική φορά που μου παρουσίασε πρόβλημα (η λυχνία του viewfinder τα παιξε) κατάφερα να βρω μέσω ebay κάποια που δεν δούλευε σε πολύ καλή τιμή κι έτσι απέκτησα και αρκετά άλλα ανταλλακτικά
το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι το εξής. στο playback ξεκινάει να παίξει κανονικά (για μισό δευτερόλεπτο) και μετά η εικόνα (σε τηλεόραση, viewfinder) αρχίζει να ανεβοκατεβαίνει. 
αυτό μου το παρουσίασε ξαφνικά. βέβαια (δεν ξέρω αν είναι σχετικό ή σύμπτωση) το παρουσίασε μετά από μια θαλασσινή εξόρμηση και την χρήση της μέσα στη θάλασσα, μέσα στην ειδική αδιάβροχή κίτρινη θήκη της sony. η συγκεκριμένη θήκη είναι αδιάβροχή μέχρι...ένα μέτρο αλλά σίγουρα δεν βυθίστηκε ούτε μισό. μετά το μπάνιο ελέγχθηκε κάμερα και θήκη και δεν έδειξαν σημείο υγρασίας
μήπως έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα τι να κοιτάξω; σίγουρα το timing παραπέμπει σε θέμα υγρασίας αλλά όπως είπα, δεν είχα δει τίποτα πουθενά. και για σιγουριά την έχω κρατήσει αρκετά σε ζεστό και ξηρό χώρο για να στεγνώσει, αν είχε πάρει κάτι.
αν υποθέσουμε ότι έπαθε βλάβη κάποιο στοιχείο της, έχει κάποιος κάποια ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό;
ευχαριστώ  εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες ιδέες

----------


## BESTCHRISS

χωρις να ειμαι 100% σίγουρος μαλλον φταινε τα ραουλα δεν πιεζουν σωστα την ταινια στην κεφαλη(οι μαυροι κυλινδροι που προοθουν την ταινια πανω στο τυμπανο το στρογγυλο που γυρναει)
επίσης αν δεν ειναι servo η καμερα κινηση δηλαδη με γραναζια 
αλλα με ιμαντες θα χρειαστουν σιγουρα αλλαγη
δοικιμασες να την καθαρισεις καθολου το τυμπανο με τις κεφαλες,ραουλα κ.λ.π

----------


## BESTCHRISS

χωρις να ειμαι 100% σίγουρος μαλλον φταινε τα ραουλα δεν πιεζουν σωστα την ταινια στην τυμπανο(οι μαυροι κυλινδροι που προοθουν την ταινια πανω στο τυμπανο το στρογγυλο που γυρναει)
επίσης αν δεν ειναι servo η καμερα κινηση δηλαδη με γραναζια 
αλλα με ιμαντες θα χρειαστουν σιγουρα αλλαγη
δοικιμασες να την καθαρισεις καθολου το τυμπανο με τις κεφαλες,ραουλα κ.λ.π 

εκανα μια διορθωση

----------


## haris_216

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση
για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν δοκίμασα καθαρισμό. μου φαίνεται όμως περίεργο το γεγονός ότι αυτό το πρόβλημα παρουσιάσθηκε εντελώς ξαφνικά. δικαιολογείται θέμα καθαριότητας από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη;
να πω επίσης ότι η κάμερα έχει, αν και παλιά, προσεχθεί αρκετά στην διάρκεια ζωής της. πάντα χρησιμοποιύσα ποιοτικές επώνυμες κασσέτες, οι κασσέτες γράφονταν μία φορά, κλπ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

καθαρισε το τυμπανο ο κυλυνδρος που βλεπεις και τις κεφαλες οι οποιες ειναι στις εγκοπες που βλεπεις με καθαριστικο κεφαλων και βατονετα αλλα με προσοχη
τυμπανο.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Γεία σας κι από μένα .Ο φίλος BESTCHRISS σωστά λέει για τα ράουλα (οδηγοί κεφαλής) και καθαρισμό .<<Απαγορεύεται>> όμως να καθαρίσεις κεφαλή από video ή camera με μπατονέτα γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα καταστροφής (και πολύ πολύ μεγαλύτερη από κάποιον που δεν έχει εμπείρία στο συγκεκριμένο καθαρισμό),επειδή όντως στις εγκοπές είναι οι κεφαλές αλλά είναι πολύ λεπτές σε πάχος και πολύ ευαίσθητες .Υπάρχουν ειδικά εξαρτήματα καθαρισμού με ειδικό πετσί (μοιάζει πολύ με αυτό που χρησιμοποιούμε στα αυτοκίνητα για στέγνωμα ,μετά από πλύσιμο)  ή χαρτί (που δεν λιώνει με την υγρασία) και καθαριστικό υγρό κεφαλών (ή καθαρό οινόπνευμα που το βρίσκεις εύκολα).Υπάρχουν και καθαριστικές κασέτες στο εμπόριο.Το πρόβλημα πάντος νομίζω ότι είναι σε κάποιο από τους οδηγούς της κεφαλής  (μπορεί και στους δύο) που στην καλύτερη θέλουν ρύθμιση (γίνεται με ειδική κασέτα ρυθμίσεων και παλμογράφο) και στην χειρότερη επισκευή-αλλαγή (από ειδικευμένο τεχνικό γιατί δεν είναι απλή διαδικασία).

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Γεία σας κι από μένα .Ο φίλος BESTCHRISS σωστά λέει για τα ράουλα (οδηγοί κεφαλής) και καθαρισμό .<<Απαγορεύεται>> όμως να καθαρίσεις κεφαλή από video ή camera με μπατονέτα γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα καταστροφής (και πολύ πολύ μεγαλύτερη από κάποιον που δεν έχει εμπείρία στο συγκεκριμένο καθαρισμό),επειδή όντως στις εγκοπές είναι οι κεφαλές αλλά είναι πολύ λεπτές σε πάχος και πολύ ευαίσθητες .Υπάρχουν ειδικά εξαρτήματα καθαρισμού με ειδικό πετσί (μοιάζει πολύ με αυτό που χρησιμοποιούμε στα αυτοκίνητα για στέγνωμα ,μετά από πλύσιμο) ή χαρτί (που δεν λιώνει με την υγρασία) και καθαριστικό υγρό κεφαλών (ή καθαρό οινόπνευμα που το βρίσκεις εύκολα).Υπάρχουν και καθαριστικές κασέτες στο εμπόριο.Το πρόβλημα πάντος νομίζω ότι είναι σε κάποιο από τους οδηγούς της κεφαλής (μπορεί και στους δύο) που στην καλύτερη θέλουν ρύθμιση (γίνεται με ειδική κασέτα ρυθμίσεων και παλμογράφο) και στην χειρότερη επισκευή-αλλαγή (από ειδικευμένο τεχνικό γιατί δεν είναι απλή διαδικασία).


συμφωνω μαζι σου για την βατονετα αλλα για να καθαρισει με τον τροπο που αναφερεις θα πρεπει να λυσει την βινεοκαμερα δεν ειναι βιντεο 
εγω ετσι καθαριζω μια hi8 και μια dv που εχω
γιατι δεν μπορει να εχει προσβαση με το χερι ενω η βατονετα το καθαριζει καλα αλλα με τροπο φυσικα ιδιως στις κεφαλες που ειναι ευαισθητες φθανει πολυ ευκολα στο τυμπανο

αλλα και εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι ραουλα 

και οσο για τις καθαριστικες κασετες μπορουν να καθαρισουν το τυμπανο και ραουλα αλλα τις κεφαλες  δεν μπορουν εχω τετοιες κασετες

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ακου λοιπον φιλε ezizu και ενα κουφο 
μου εφερε ενας φιλος ενα βιντεο και ξερεις τι εκανε;
επειδη ακουγε λοιπον καποιο θορυβο απο το βιντεο οπως μου ειπε παρατηρησε λεει οτι απο το ζορι στραβωσαν οι οδηγοι που προοθουν την ταινια στο τυμπανο και τους ισιωσε οπως λεει με νταναλια
οταν ειδα το βιντεο απο μεσα προκειται για φρικη καταστροφης
φυσικα το βιντεο πηγε στα σκουπιδια

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επίσης φιλε χαρι επειδη σφιγγουν οι κασετες και ειναι βλαβερο για την καμερα 
οταν αγοραζεις ταινια την γυρνας στο τελος και μετα στην αρχη και μετα αρχιζεις την εγγραφη
το ιδιο κανεις και σε κασετες που εχεις να χρησιμοποιησεις αρκετο καιρο
επίσης να αποφευγεις κασετες μεγαλες διαρκειας δηλαδη να προτιμας κασετες 60min και οχι 90min

----------


## ezizu

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ. Καλό!!!
Σωστός ο μάστορας!!!! :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------

